# Recovery SA for dogs



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey all. Do any of you use this supplement and can any of you give me your opinion of this supplement? Thanks!

http://www.recoverysa.com/recovery_sa.htm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Hey all. Do any of you use this supplement and can any of you give me your opinion of this supplement? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.recoverysa.com/recovery_sa.htm


Do you have an ingredient list?


----------



## Natalie Heath (Apr 18, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Do you have an ingredient list?


Taken directly for the site...

*Recovery®SA* orally administered powder contains Nutricol® — a proprietary blending of plant nutrients recognized for their health-promoting action*, MSM (methyl sulfonyl methane), glucosamine, l-lysine, trimethylglycine (TMG), magnesium, vitamin C & vitamin E.
*Nutricol*® is a purified polyphenolic complex containing epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG), proanthocyanidins and resveratrol extracted from _Vitis vinifera_ and _Camellia sinensis_.
Each 1/2 teaspoon (2 grams) contains: 75 mg Nutricol®, 500 mg glucosamine, 500 mg MSM, 250 mg l-lysine, 100 mg TMG, 135 mg vitamin C, 50 iu water-dispersible natural vitamin E, and 50 mg elemental magnesium. 
Suggested use: 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon per 20 pounds bodyweight or as directed by your veterinarian.



Natalie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Natalie Heath said:


> Taken directly for the site...
> 
> *Recovery®SA* orally administered powder contains Nutricol® — a proprietary blending of plant nutrients recognized for their health-promoting action*, MSM (methyl sulfonyl methane), glucosamine, l-lysine, trimethylglycine (TMG), magnesium, vitamin C & vitamin E.
> *Nutricol*® is a purified polyphenolic complex containing epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG), proanthocyanidins and resveratrol extracted from _Vitis vinifera_ and _Camellia sinensis_.
> ...


Thanks!

It contains stuff that I would and do use for joint (including OA) problems, and in appropriate proportions.

The only thing is that if it's expensive, then it's the "proprietary" part that ups the price, and it's both vague and not authoritative in the proprietary info as to proportions and the benefits of those ingredients.

This is usually the reason why I buy the ingredients I want to give and give them rather than buying a blend. Another is that some blends don't even explain the proportions of the "real" ingredients (like the MSM and glucosamine). This one does that, though. And finally, I've narrowed down brands of the major ingredients so that I am buying outside-tested surety that it's whatever the label says in the amount it says.

But yes, this contains major supplements that many people give and that have good track records.

All JMO.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Natalie and Connie!


----------

